# Us unedjumicated farmers and the media



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Sharing this from FB its a good read.

https://lifeonthissideofthefence.wordpress.com/2016/11/10/far-from-uneducated/


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I know several carpenters that are very good at what they do; they don't have a college education, but it took them years to perfect their trade. I don't see many Doctors or Lawyers that can build a house, but they can charge top dollar for what they do because of that college education, but don't want to pay a carpenter that took years to learn a skill, to perfect it. In my year of working in the construction industry Doctors, Lawyers, Teachers, and Policemen are the worst to work for. They all seem to think they are better than the rest of us working stiffs.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I think my Facebook feed is worse now than before the election. The crybabies have picked up the bashing that the Trump supporters have ceased.

Mostly I hear about how the people that voted for Trump are uneducated and vile morons. That educated people voted for Clinton and they were America's Champions. Plus how the need to abolish electoral college because it's unfair. Really not unfair considering only 5 presidencies were won without the popular vote. Observation I made is most of America does not like California. They slid in legalizing marijuana, ok that's fine go toke one. Another change was eliminating high capacity mags, permit to purchase ammunition and it's illegal to own previously legally purchased high capacity magazines.

Excerpt from California Proposition 63:

"Proposition 63 would enact a court process that attempts to ensure prohibited individuals do not continue to have firearms. Courts would be required to inform individuals prohibited from owning a firearm that they must turn their firearms over to local law enforcement, sell their firearms to a licensed dealer, or give their firearms to a dealer for storage. Probation officers would check and report on what prohibited individuals did with their firearms."

Yes because criminals follow laws!!! As far as I'm concerned an earthquake needs to bury California into the Pacific Ocean. This is the very reason the Electoral College was formed to prevent egregious control of people who lack sense.

I have some insight about the people without college degrees. Many of them own a business while most of the educated with degrees worked for someone. Let that sink in. Who takes more risk, the farmer or the grocery store manager? How about the millions of college educated that need to call an electrician, plumber or mechanic because all they know how to do is push paper? I don't need to prove that point here because I'm among people that have sense most of the time. Education does not decide a person's capabilities. Apparently degrees blur the graduates ability to discern the value of another person.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

80% of college professors are liberal.

I am a college graduate. I had to endure 5 years of liberal nonsense to obtain my degrees.

When the liberal press refers to the Trump supporters as uneducated, they are speaking of a group of people who were not brain washed with social doctrine in order to earn a degree.

Lack of a formal education has nothing to do with a person's IQ. People can become educated outside of the schools of higher learning. The internet has placed a world of knowledge at our finger tips.

The truly uneducated are the masses who follow the hype, who strive to be politically correct. Look at the poor test scores from many of the inner city schools. Those students are being deprived of an education with no chance of a higher education. They will follow blindly with their hand stuck out.

A few decades ago it was the community and local churches that helped the down on their luck. There was also some accountability in that system. The tradition of church and community became a threat to big government.

Give hand outs to large uneducated liberal masses, with no accountability, and you create a following that will drink the Koolaid, follow blindly and vote.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My grandfather had an 8th grade education. He founded a company and designed machines for a living...I have a 4 year degree in engineering...He could design machines I will never be able to in my life....so who is uneducated??

A persons desire to succeed, and their natural abilities, will over rule education everytime...


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

What a nice article! Thank you.

And I would double dare any of the "elite liberals" to do in one month what I do in one day.

Ralph


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

All of these Hispanics the Dems want to protect as a voting block are some of the most uneducated people I've ever been around. Most of them can barely read. I've worked around them for 25 years. Nice friendly hard working people but you could not call them educated by any stretch. So I guess if you vote Dem being uneducated is ok..


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I think the Three Finger Rule applies here.

Ralph


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Had teachers in high school that said there was no life or money and you'll get nowhere being a "dumb farmer". But yet we dumb farmers help pay their wage, typical liberal hypocrites. Best part is I learned very little in high school. So I basically have the edjumication of a 6th grader, Amish atleast have a education of 8th grade.

My school of hard knocks taught me not to trust anyone who says you are uneducated


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

BWfarms said:


> I think my Facebook feed is worse now than before the election. The crybabies have picked up the bashing that the Trump supporters have ceased.
> 
> Mostly I hear about how the people that voted for Trump are uneducated and vile morons. That educated people voted for Clinton and they were America's Champions. Plus how the need to abolish electoral college because it's unfair. Really not unfair considering only 5 presidencies were won without the popular vote. Observation I made is most of America does not like California. They slid in legalizing marijuana, ok that's fine go toke one. Another change was eliminating high capacity mags, permit to purchase ammunition and it's illegal to own previously legally purchased high capacity magazines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been waiting for years for them to call off in the ocean.

I Do not have a college degree but I'd like to see a doctor,lawyer,college graduate come do my jobs on the farm or in the mines.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Let's face it a lot of kids go to college to party.Spend their parents money.And rack up student loans.And sow their wild oats.

I would also say the majority of the teachers are libtarded and teach their libtarded ideas.Basically brainwashing our youth.Teach them that they need FREE tuition which pays the wages of the libtarded teachers.But in the mean time the University would pay 250,000 to Hildabeast for a speach.So they wanted tax payer $$ for free tuition.So basically takeing my and your money as taxes and put in their pockets.

Free tuition isn't free,it's just another redistributation of $$$


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I whole heartedly agree about redistribution in higher education. The General Activity fee colleges and universities mandate students to pay whether they use services or not. When the wife returned to South Dakota State for her second degree, she had no intention of going to games, concerts, etc. We didn't want to pay this fee but our hands were tied. It was $34 per credit hour. That was a lot of money we could've used for books and supplies.

I love SDSU, but the football team is not that great nor deserves a $65 million dollar stadium that is named after a guy that contributed $2.5 million. Should've been named after somebody else but after all he is a buddy of T. Denny of Sanford Falls.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

This is pathetic,college kids.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1211110425643218


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My son, myself and two friends have earned the group name as "the nut cutters". We work calves for some local cattle farmer friends for free.

One friend we help owns a successful business, built with his brother from the ground up.

We met one morning at his office. He introduced us to his farm hands who were to get the cattle gathered or help any way they could.

All 4 of us nut cutters are college graduates. The owner told his hired hands to pay close attention. This would be the only time in their life they ever saw 4 college graduates do what we were doing.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah colleges are overflowing with intelligence.

IVY LEAGUE PRINCETON UNIVERSITY said Hillary had a 99% chance to WIN just days before the election!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Just goes to show how smart they are and how well they know what people want and need.


----------

